# Router motor diameters



## Clouseau (Oct 12, 2009)

I just purchased a 1920"s RL Carter pin router to restore. It originally used a 1 HP R5A Stanley router motor. Nice thing about it is, the router motor is nothing special. Of course I don't have an R5A in my stable. I thought it would be nice to compile a list of sizes. Most of the older Black and Decker, Skill and Porter Cables I have are 3-1/2" diameter. I'm looking for a 3-3/4 or 3-7/8" diameter motor. If anyone would like to measure the diameter of their router motor and post the model and size, I will compose a list from the posts and make a new post with the results.

Dan


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Clouseau said:


> I just purchased a 1920"s RL Carter pin router to restore. It originally used a 1 HP R5A Stanley router motor. Nice thing about it is, the router motor is nothing special. Of course I don't have an R5A in my stable. I thought it would be nice to compile a list of sizes. Most of the older Black and Decker, Skill and Porter Cables I have are 3-1/2" diameter. I'm looking for a 3-3/4 or 3-7/8" diameter motor. If anyone would like to measure the diameter of their router motor and post the model and size, I will compose a list from the posts and make a new post with the results.
> 
> Dan


Hi Dan:

Ok, where are you taking the measurements? I have an Hitachi M12V and the motor size is well camouflaged inside a robust and bulky plastic case. Alternatively, my little Makita 3700B is just about the size of the case with no room to sneeze inside.

However, another question begs the asking, what else can be added to your survey to expand on our knowledge of routers generally.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

OK
Hitachi M12VC - 3-17/64"
Freud 1700 - 3-21/32"
Craftsman 315.17390 - 3-17/32"


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

Dan,
I think that some of the router lift manufacturers sell adapter sleeves to accommodate different diameter router motors. I don't know if any of them would be the size you're looking for but it might be something worth looking into..or you may be able to make your own adapter sleeve to fit the router motor you want to use?

Here's a few more that aren't the size you're looking for:

Milwaukee 5625 - 4.140" 
Milwaukee 5615 - 3.319"
PC 890 - 3.498"
Craftsman 28084 - 3.498"

Good luck!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

just one more way

========


----------



## Clouseau (Oct 12, 2009)

Greg and Bob: I haven't had any luck finding a sleeve. The previous owner made a sleeve of pvc but it is a little rough. I'm thinking of chucking up a 3" pvc coupling, boring and cutting a new one. I can do all of this. It would just be easier to buy one off of the rack. I'm also thinking about those who don't have my machining resources and can't just go to the basement and machine stuff. Thanks for your input.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Clouseau

Most wood workers have a drill press and that's all one needs to made a adapter, a hole cutter and a sanding drums and some glue and you have it done.. the one I made took about a hour to make with standard shop tools..

=====



Clouseau said:


> Greg and Bob: I haven't had any luck finding a sleeve. The previous owner made a sleeve of pvc but it is a little rough. I'm thinking of chucking up a 3" pvc coupling, boring and cutting a new one. I can do all of this. It would just be easier to buy one off of the rack. I'm also thinking about those who don't have my machining resources and can't just go to the basement and machine stuff. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Clouseau (Oct 12, 2009)

Stanley R51=== 3-7/8"
Stanley 90110=== 3-7/8"

Still looking for mor contributions before compiling the table.


----------

